# Libros de Electrónica que te hayan gustado especialmente y que deseas recomendar:



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2014)

De los mejores libros que he visto:

*"Circuitos Integrados Lineales".

De M. Torres Portero.

De Editorial Paraninfo.*

Más que un libro, es una especie de enciclopedia de la Electrónica.

Todo está expuesto de forma clara y concisa.

Desde el funcionamiento del 555, del 741, del LM317, del LM338, etc.,etc. hasta circuitos prácticos de todas clases.

Y solo cuesta unos 14 euros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2014)

Yo he leído este: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/High-Speed-Digital-Design-Handbook/dp/0133957241"]*High-speed Digital Design - A handbook of black magic*[/ame], y la verdad que es EXCELENTE. Lo encontré recomendado para el diseño de un PCB para un DAC de audio (que es lo que ando viendo hace un tiempo) y la verdad que hay que digerirlo con calma, pero a pesar de entrar en un tema muuuuy denso, lo trata de una manera simple y agradable.
Lástima que lo tengo prestado hasta el viernes, voy a tener que hacer algo prohibido   por que está un poco caro para los argentinos...


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Gracias por la aportación Dr. Zoidberg.

Interesante esa página. Y debe ser muy buen libro...para pagar los 93 euros.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Te recuerdo uno de los refranes de mi apartado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...es-celebres-originales-modificados-as-101660/

*"El que presta un libro a un amigo...

...pierde el amigo...

y pierde el libro..."*

Será porque a estas alturas yo ya estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio; pero cuando alguien me pide un libro prestado, le ofrezco la oportunidad de que le haga fotocopias o escanee  las páginas que le gusten. Pero el libro no sale de casa.

Todavía me enfado mucho conmigo mismo porque algunos de mis mejores libros, cuando los presté: No apunté a quien se los presté. Y todavía estoy esperando que alguno de aquellos a quien se los presté...me los devuelva.
-------------------------------
Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí está mi libro:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 5, 2014)

Lean hasta el cansancio, yo estoy leyendo algunos

le va a llevar algun tiempo

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 5, 2014)

Electrónica Integrada, Millman Jacob, Kristos Halkias, entre otros, es universitario, lleva cálculo integral diferencial, ecuaciones diferenciales, para aquellos que desean, un entendimiento más profundo, pero hay múchos textos segun la especialidad, telecomunicaciones, radiofrecuencia, electrónica digital, Microcontroladores, etc. electrónica de potencia, ej. Mohamed Rashid.
saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2014)

El Millman-Halkias es muy buen libro (y viejoooooo... yo estudé con el... con el libro, digo, no con Millman ) pero hay que leerlo armado de paciencia y con un par de wiskies a mano


----------



## miguelus (Abr 6, 2014)

Buenos días.

En una ocasión leí…

_En el mundo hay dos clases estúpidos, los que dejan los libros y los que los devuelven._

Buenos libros

The Radio Amateur Handbook  publicado  por la ARRL

http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/arrl_1936.pdf

Está en Inglés pero merece la pena hojearlo, es lo que tenían nuestros abuelos.

De este libro, la última edición en Castellano que tengo noticias fue en 1986. 

Para los que empiezan

Principios de Electrónica de Malvino


Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Abr 6, 2014)

"Troubleshooting Analog Designs" por Robert "Bob" Pease, que era todo un personaje y una leyenda en la vieja compania National Semiconductors.

"The Art of Electronics" de Paul Horowitz


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 6, 2014)

Yo aprendí electrónica digital con el Curso de electrónica digital de Cekit 

Y amplié lo aprendido con este: Teoría de Electrónica Digital de A. E. Delgado, J. Mira y S. Dormido Canto. Tiene muy buenas explicaciones a mi parecer. Las ecuaciones a cualquiera que no sepa mucho del tema le parecerán un "revolvedero", pero son muy sencillas 

Y su mejor complemento: Problemas de Electrónica Digital de A. E. Delgado, J. Mira, R. Hernández y J. C. Lázaro.

Otro muy bueno a mi parecer es este: La biblia del LCD y Plasma del Ing. Alberto H. Picerno, aún no lo termino de leer... voy poco más de la mitad... Lindas explicaciones para un simple mortal 

Tengo otros pero no los he leído aún...

Salu2!


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2014)

De Editorial REDE había una colección de libros con estos títulos:

-- Con 1 Transistor: Múltiples Montajes Comprobados: En este se podía hacer una Lavadora a Ultrasonidos, de 30 Vatios de Potencia. Entre muchas otras cosas muy útiles y sencillas.

-- Con 2 Transistores: Múltiples Montajes Comprobados: Lo mismo: Supersencillo todo.

-- Con 3 Transistores: Múltiples Montajes Comprobados: Idem.

Son unos libros que producen unas motivaciones tremendas para los que se inician en Electrónica.

Si los reeditaran...se forraban.

Y de paso: Harían un gran bien y un gran favor a todos los principiantes.


----------



## foso (May 9, 2014)

Métodos de síntesis de redes lineales, de Wsewolod Warzanskyj Poliscuk


----------



## dearlana (Jul 4, 2014)

*La colección de libros de Sales-Kit:*

Las casas fabricantes de Kits elaboran unos circuitos muy interesantes porque los han estudiado al máximo para reducir el número de componentes. De esa forma abaratan los Kits;  haciéndolos más asequibles.

Esa colección negra y roja de Sales Kits es una joya en cuanto a utilidad y economía se refiere.


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 4, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En una ocasión leí…
> 
> ...



Hola todavia se edita los handbook de la arrl , al mejorar la tecnica ha mejorado mucho , sobre todo en tema de montajes no tanto en tema de antenas las unicas novedades es que se incluyen las bandas de microondas


----------



## dearlana (Jul 6, 2014)

*...Para los que empiezan

Principios de Electrónica de Malvino...*

------------------------------------------------

Totalmente de acuerdo.

"El Malvino", como decimos por aquí: Es uno de los mejores libros para iniciarse con los temas generales.

Un gran libro en todos los aspectos. Sobre todo en el teórico.(Incluso en el físico. Pesa más de 2 kilos).


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2014)

Los de redes tienen mat. un poco pesada a veces, no es recomendado para estudiantes que se inician.

Analisis de redes de VALKENBURG
Analisis de circuitos de ingenieria de HAYT-KEMMERLY

Circuitos digitales y microprocsadores de HERBERT TAUB


----------



## dearlana (Jul 29, 2014)

Este libro está muy relacionado con la Electrónica a la hora de buscar trabajo.

Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo. Para Electrónica y para lo que sea:

Cuando lo vi en la librería pensé que era una especie de broma.

Su autor es un italiano que domina perfectamente el español y que ha presentado más de 300 solicitudes de trabajo. Todas las recomendaciones que hace no tienen desperdicio.

Les paso la portada:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

El Burbano de Física General.

¡Buenísimo!.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

De lo mejorcito que he tenido. Totalmente práctico y útil:


----------



## ygallardo (Sep 24, 2014)

A mi el libro que me encanta es el de electronica de potencia de daniel hart, explica de maravilla tiene ejercicios resueltos y propuesto


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2014)

Este libro es curiosísimo:

Habla de como nos influyen los iones del aire caliente, sobre los tejidos de las alfombras, sobre las estufas eléctricas, sobre el agua de las cataratas, sobre el polvo del aire, sobre los iones y sus efectos sobre los cilios que limpian constantemente nuestra tráquea, sobre los iones y las plantas ( Cactus ), sobre los iones y la Luna.

Es una maravilla que contiene muchas cosas que debemos conocer porque nos influyen en nuestro estado de ánimo diario, en el trabajo, en la calle, etc.,etc.

Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2014)

Hola.

Puse *Forrest Mims* en Google hace unos años atrás, entre las cosas que aparecieron, estaba esto:

*(electronics) - Forrest Mims - Radio Shack - 11 vols*

Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook 555 timer circuits (radio shack electronics).pdf[3.00M]
Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook science projects (radio shack electronics).pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-Engineer's Mini-Notebook Optoelectronics Circuits (Radio Shack Electronics).pdf[4.00M]
(ebook - electronics) Radio Shack - Engineer's Mini-Notebook - Formulas, Tables, Basic Circuits.pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook Magnet and Sensor Projects (radio shack electronics).pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook op amp ic circuits (radio shack electronics).pdf[4.00M]
electronics - Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook basic semiconductor circuits (radio shack electronic.pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-Engineer's Mini-Notebook Sensor Projects (Radio Shack Electronics).pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook schematic symbols, device packages, design and testing (radio shack electronics).pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-Engineer's Mini-Notebook Solar Cell Projects (Radio Shack Electronics).pdf[4.00M]
Forrest Mims-engineer's mini-notebook environmental projects (radio shack electronics).pdf[5.00M]
Radio Shack - Math For The Electronics Student.pdf[6.00M]
Forrest Mims-Engineer's Mini-Notebook - Communications Projects (Radio Shack Electronics).pdf[10.00M]
(ebook - electronics) Radio Shack- Basic Electronics.pdf[13.00M]

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 30, 2014)

La más reciente adquisición fue, hace algunos años, INGENIERÍA ELECTROMAGNÉTICA, Trainotti, Fano Dorado, de tres tomos. El primero, de conceptos fundamentales y propagación en los diferentes medios, de ondas electromagnéticas, el segundo polarización reflexión de ondas y radiación electromagnética, sistemas radiantes lineales. El tercero Guiado de ondas, líneas de transmisión, etc. 

Otro libro que ya tiene algún tiempo, es Estado sólido en Ingeniería de radiocomunicación, de Krauss, Bostian, Raab. y con temas similares. Líneas de transmisión de Robert A. Chipman. EStos últimos ya deben ser conocidos por Uds.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

Hay un libro de Editorial REDE sobre Reciclado de Componentes Electrónicos que es muy útil.

Por ejemplo: 

Los transistores 2N3055 deteriorados no abiertos, sirven como rectificadores potentes de banda ancha en Audio.

Y así, mil cosas más.


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 20, 2015)

Exelntes libros ElAficionado vere la forma de descargarlos to2



En mi carrera he usado muchos libros, espero y este mensaje este bien, dado que no puedo cargarlos todos porque llevar 20 libros pa todos lados es tedioso >_< los puse mejor en mi  drive y alli los leo cuando quiera desde mi movil, si gustan pasar, se los comparto 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwEtHTXv9SMlaEtqMGlLMFlIVTg&usp=sharing


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

Todos los libros de esquemas de Sales-Kit y de Car-Kit:

Porque esta gente se los han trabajado de manera que realicen la misma función con el mínimo de componentes.

Algunos esquemas son auténticas virguerías de simplificación circuital.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2015)

Todos los de la Editorial Kapeluz.

Cuando una editorial utiliza especialistas en cada materia para revisar los libros antes de que salgan al mercado, el éxito está asegurado.

Eso ocurre con la Editorial REDE.

Eso ocurre con la Editorial Kapelusz.


----------



## jesus123456789 (Abr 20, 2015)

Algun Libro de Sensores e Instrumentacioon


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2015)

Hay un "libro de apuntes de Electrónica" o Libro de Notas de Electrónica que es una pasada. Equivale a una verdadera Enciclopedia Práctica de circuitos con materiales asequibles.


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

*El Malvino:*

De los mejores libros que he tenido. La versión que tengo es la de la foto. Antigua pero buenísima:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2015)

*Estos libros son maravillosos:*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2015)

*Este libro es bastante bueno:*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 19, 2015)

De los mejores antiguos:


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 25, 2015)

ABC, los mejores para industrial


----------



## dearlana (Nov 21, 2015)

Libros maravillosos:


----------



## guille990 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hola. Me gusto mucho el libro "Electrónica, teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos", de Boylestad y Nashelsky. Esta muy bien explicado y con muchos ejemplos.
Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 22, 2015)

Estudiar un libro sin escribir luego por fuera lo más que nos ha gustado de él es estar dando palos de ciego toda la vida a la hora de "buscar aquello que nos gustó y buscar en qué libro estaba".

Por ejemplo: Un libro de Electrónica o una revista de Electrónica que no nos llamó la atención en absoluto. 

Vamos: Que no tenía ningún tema especialmente interesante...pero resulta que tenía una tía buenísima en la página 16: Pues escribimos por fuera: Tía buenísima p.16. 

Así: Ese libro o esa revista ha dejado de "estar muerto para nosotros".

De esa forma: Ese libro o esa revista "sin nada escrito en la portada o en el lomo" no pasará al baul de libros o revistas insulsos.

El caso es hacer eso con todos los libros, apuntes, revistas, etc. -Todo lo que leamos-.

El final hemos ido acumulando todo lo estimulante y positivo de los materiales escritos.



¿Qué hacemos cuando el libro es totalmente negro por fuera ?...


...=


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 24, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación Dr. Zoidberg.
> 
> Interesante esa página. Y debe ser muy buen libro...para pagar los 93 euros.
> 
> ...



Para los más jóvenes pues el ABC de la electrónica. Es una guía muy interactiva  y orientada para 
Personas con escaso o nulo conocimiento sobre la electrónica, es como un libro para niños.

Y pues mis libros favoritos son los de los autores Morris Mano, Floyd, Boylestad, Savant, Tomasi Wayne (especial si te gustan las telecomunicaciones), Floyd para la electrónica digital y por supuesto Fundamentos de Circuitos Eléctricos de Sadiku para aprender sobre circuitos eléctricos.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 25, 2015)

El Boylestad, muy didáctico y completo para electrónica analógica, no emplea  análisis matem. deriv. integr. Trans LAPLACE Y FOURIER. Para E. DIGITAL el TOCCI  WILDMER


----------



## dearlana (Mar 6, 2016)

*Este es de lo más reciente y está muy bien:*


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día mi libro favorito y que hoy en día lo leeo y releo es...electrónica Teoria de Circuitos Robert Boylestad quinta edición. 

MK.


----------



## dearlana (May 1, 2016)

*Tema muy curioso, sacado de un libro del año 1954. Con patentes y uso militar incluido:*


Se podría hacer utilizando un pararrayos radioactivo debidamente blindado con plomo para que no irradíe hacia el exterior:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2016)

*" Física y Química " de Everest. Tanto de Segundo como de Tercero del antiguo bachillerato:

Utilizaban un formato vertical de media página que era muy efectivo. 

En el desarrollo de fórmulas, los pasos derrochaban mucha menos superficie.

Solo por ese detalle, resultaban mucho más agradables al trabajar con ellos.*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 1, 2016)

De los mejores libro que he visto:

*Tecnología Electrónica de L. Gómez de Tejada.*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 6, 2016)

El Burbano de Física.

Lo estoy repasando estos días.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

Para los que nos gusta leer libros antiguos dejo una pequeña colección versión Ingles.

http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Books/index.htm


----------



## savad (Feb 15, 2017)

Bueno este sitio tiene de todo...y actualizados los libros ...software, revistas ect ....lo encontre de casualidad buscando la ahora desaparecida revista Electronics de Mcgrau-Hill 
http://s1.nonlinear.ir/epublish/


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

Sencillo, muy fácil de entender, toca muchos temas: Una maravilla forrada en tela:


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2017)

*Esto no es un libro pero es un truco muy práctico y útil que me enseñó hoy un empleado viejo de la mejor tienda de electrónica de esta zona:*

Aparte de lo que podamos encontrar en los libros de Electrónica...esta gente está todos los días utilizando los buscadores, sobre todo, para: 

Cuando venden un semiconductor equivalente: Facilitarle el posible patillaje distinto del componente sustitutivo al comprador de turno:

Simplemente:

Escribir en el buscador la referencia del componente: Por ejemplo LM 386.

Luego: Dejar un espacio.

Y a continuación escribir: 

*pdf*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2017)

*Este sirve para Electrónica y para todo lo que nos propongamos:*

Quien me iba a decir a mi que después de tantos años, sería capaz de aprenderme 1000 cifras decimales del número Pi: Así...por puro placer...como quien no quiere la cosa... y sin fallar ni una. Amén de todos los DNIs de la familia, los TFNOs, etc.,etc. Sin ningún error.

*Existen varios libros del mismo autor sobre el mismo tema.*
*
De todos los libros que he comprado y he tenido quizás sea este el que más beneficiosy más asombros me ha proporcionado en el corto plazo sobre el funcionamiento del cerebro humano.*

Este hombre se merece un templo: Sobre todo por esa desinteresada labor en divulgar y ayudar a la gente con sus conocimientos* -unicos-* sobre el funcionamiento de nuestra memoria. Pudiendo habérselos reservado solo para su propio prestigio personal, pues sus exposiciones son insuperables.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 28, 2017)

Mi amado Curso básico de radio, pura teoría; y mi odiado Calitecno, ambos en la secundaria.
En los primeros años de la uni, los de Philco-Ford, entretenidos pero imprácticos
Hacia el final, los del SEEC, en especial el primero y el séptimo tomos, para saber, para pensar. También el de Osborne, Peter Norton, Egon Strauss, Algarra, etc... y cientos más.

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Mi amado Curso básico de radio, pura teoría; y mi odiado Calitecno, ambos en la secundaria.
> En los primeros años de la uni, los de Philco-Ford, entretenidos pero imprácticos
> Hacia el final, los del SEEC, en especial el primero y el séptimo tomos, para saber, para pensar. También el de Osborne, Peter Norton, Egon Strauss, Algarra, etc... y cientos más.
> 
> Saludos.



---------------------------------

El Manual de Medidas Fundamentales de Transistores lo tuve arrimado en un trastero más de 10 años y qué casualidad que estos días lo había traído hacia donde estoy ahora y lo estaba repasando. 

Es buenísimo. 

Habla incluso de que no se deben excitar directamente con AC los LEDs ( En ese momento no existían los LEDs blancos ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2017)

Seguramente es de la época de los rojos


----------



## krlosss (Oct 3, 2017)

Tal vez no sea el tema indicado, puesto que no son libros, aunque venían con manuales más o menos profusos, que disparaban mi curiosidad a los 15/16 años:

El Philips EE: salieron en el ´70, pero cayeron a mis manos en el´73. Han perecido en las millones de mudanzas.


Luego los Gakken: el MyKit System 5, de 1977. Yo descreía de Papá Noel, pero aparecío un 25 de diciembre junto al arbolito. Mis amigos venían a casa a envidiármelo.


Y más tarde el MyKit System 7, con un circuito integrado ¡discreto!

Qué puedo decir de este... En su manual de circuitos, venía desarrollado un circuito "detector de mentiras" (en realidad, un puente de Wheatstone, con RX definida por la humedad de la piel, que yo empleaba como "detector de intensidad del beso", con fines netamente pecaminosos. 
Siempre que me dejaban, comprobaba su buen funcionamiento. En fin...

Luego salieron los digitales, con PAL, con micros, etc. pero ya no eran tan eróticos.

Saludos


----------



## Atronico (Oct 8, 2017)

Los Principios de la Electrónica siguen siendo los mismos desde su inicio hasta hoy. 

Cuando quise de manera  autodidacta aprender esos principios (Leyes y Fundamentos) me topé con esas *48 Lecciones de Radio* escrita por el profesor *JOSE SUSMANSKY. * Cuatro tomos inolvidables.

Otro libro importante para mi es cualquier *Radio Handbook* o* Radio Amateur Handbook.*

(Las 48 Lecciones de Radio se pueden descargar gratis desde la red en PDF , lo mismo que muchos Handbook´s )

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Oct 9, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Los Principios de la Electrónica siguen siendo los mismos desde su inicio hasta hoy.
> 
> Cuando quise de manera  autodidacta aprender esos principios (Leyes y Fundamentos) me topé con esas *48 Lecciones de Radio* escrita por el profesor *JOSE SUSMANSKY. * Cuatro tomos inolvidables.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los tengo. Están igual de amarillos. Hay que ver la claridad con la que eplican las cosas.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2017)

Este libro es eminentemente práctico por la selección que presenta:


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Nov 28, 2017)

Seguramente ya te han dicho pero recomiendo el Boylestad y el *M*alvinos. *S*aludos


----------



## savad (Nov 29, 2017)

Un clásico para transistores y Fuentes reguladas lineales:
"Analisis de circuitos con semiconductores" de Cuttler editorial MacGrow Hill


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)

Tengo muchos pero me gustaría recomendáis los siguientes para los que son aficionados o les gusta el maquinado:

CNC Programming Handbook Tercera edición





The home machinists handbook




The Milling Machine for Home Machinists






Para no revolver los libros Yo me forme con este libro y aun me gusta estudiarlo:


----------



## dearlana (Feb 9, 2018)

*La calidad del aire que respiramos es primordial para nuestro bienestar: Es muy interesante el llamado "Síndrome del Edificio Enfermo". Este libro está muy bien:*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2018)

Más que un libro es un manual:*

La Bomba Atómica.*

Explica lo que hay que hacer  en uno de esos casos extremos. Por ejemplo: No mirar en la dirección por la que viene el resplandor.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

*No he encontrado ningún libro que explique tan claramente todo lo relacionado con la Corriente Alterna*. Ese libro es tan bueno que le han sacado 19 ediciones.  Y...curiosamente: Ninguna con páginas a color. Pero está tan claro todo que no es necesario lo anterior. 

He intentado conseguir uno por Internet y no ha habido manera. Solo lo he podido consultarlo en las bibliotecas: La última edición que he visto es de los años noventa:

Tecnología Electrónica de L. Gómez de Tejada. De Editorial Paraninfo.


----------



## dearlana (May 2, 2018)

Este es bastante bueno:


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2018)

110 Montajes con Transistores para el Aficionado.

Otro libro buenísimo actualmente desaparecido.

Deberían reeditarlo.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

Los catálogos gigantes de Carkit.

Todos los circuitos son obras de ingeniería ejemplares, en cuanto a la efectividad y al ahorro de componentes para hacerlos más simples y abaratar su coste..


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2018)

Circuitos de Audio. de Editorial Rede:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2018)

Acabo de encontrar este libro gratis en pdf con 100 circuitos muy sencillos. Se los paso por si les pudiera gustar:

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/1-100TransistorCircuits.pdf
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Un esquema útil para el conexionado de motores:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OTRO ESQUEMA MUY CLARITO PARA EL CONEXIONADO DE MOTORES:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 17, 2018)

*Formulario de Electrónica, de CEAC.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 19, 2018)

savad dijo:


> Bueno este sitio tiene de todo...y actualizados los libros ...software, revistas ect ....lo encontre de casualidad buscando la ahora desaparecida revista Electronics de Mcgrau-Hill
> Directory listing of http://s1.nonlinear.ir/epublish/




Aunque en total son mas de 10GB... Te agradezco mucho.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Este libro es una maravilla de motivación.

No entiendo como no lo han seguido editando sucesivamente: Se vendería como los churros. Sobre todo en los centros educativos. Para las prácticas.

"* 125 Circuitos Electrónicos Típicos* " de Edit. Marcombo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 25, 2019)

El problema es su costo... Lo busqué así "_125_ circuitos eletrónicos _típicos_ : _análisis_ y _reparación_. por _Margolis_, _Art_. " su precio ronda los 20 Euros...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 4, 2019)

Pero vale la pena. Ese libro es difícil de conseguir.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 5, 2019)

Estos libros fueron mi biblia para aprender electrónica cuando tenia como 8 años.. Electrónica Básica de Van Valkenburgh, Colección de  6 tomos en total. Actualmente dificiles de encontrar. Para mi  un verdadero tesoro.!!  Saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola.

Electrónica Básica de Van Valkenburgh
Mira aquí: http://sportsbil.com/other/Basic Electronics, Volumes 1-5, (1955).pdf 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola elaficionado.  Te agradezco mucho por el link (Ya descargué el archivo) y wooow!!! no sabes cuántos recuerdos me trajo.   Y si no es mucha molestia, te quisiera preguntar si sabes de algún sitio donde pueda encontrar esa misma colección en español? Gracias de nuevo. Saludos cordiales.!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola.

No he encontrado la versión en Castellano.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 6, 2019)

Si. Esta difícil de conseguir. Gracias de todos modos. Por otra parte, si me permiten dejaré un link a una serie de libros de electrónica que aunque en idioma inglés, son muy intuitivos de entender por los apasionados de esta rama de la ciencia.  Espero les guste e inspire como a mi, para seguir estudiando y aprendiendo en esta rama de la ciencia. Electronics Books. Saludos cordiales.!!!


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2019)

Estos días estoy repasando este, que era de mi padre:

*Álgebra y Trigonometría*

De Ignacio Suárez Somonte.

Novena Edición.
Madrid.
Imprenta Sáez Hermanos.
Martín de los Heros, 61.
Año 1932
Precio del ejemplar encuadernado en tela: 10 pesetas

Hay que ver la claridad y la sencillez con las que vienen explicados todos los temas.

Parte: Desde cero hasta Resolución de Triángulos Oblicuángulos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

*Enciclopedia de Segundo Grado:*

De los libros más claros y concisos que han pasado por mis manos. Este concretamente, hace unos 60 años. Todavía lo releo y me encanta:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

Muchos años estuve empeñado en ser aviador después de leer este libro de mi padre, del año 1942:


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 15, 2020)

La mayoria de los enlaces ya no funcionan... como el de 10GB de libros... causalmente regresé a por ellos y nada


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 15, 2020)

Digital Computer Electronics


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2020)

Ahora estaba con el libro " *Matemáticas 100 Conceptos* ". De Marianne Freiberger y Rachel Thomas. De Editorial Librero. 256 páginas. Libro buenísimo. Con muchas curiosidades. Muy motivador. Con unos dibujos y esquemas preciosos. Lo compré hace poco. Creo que fueron menos de 15 euros.  ( Edición: Año 2017 ). Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

*Repasando Electromagnetismo* con libros diferentes.

Lo ideal es ir comparando a la vez los de diferentes autores. Everest, Santillana, etc.

*Hay sorpresas:* 

La Inducción, en unos libros la llaman "Campo", en otros " Intensidad de Campo ", en otros " Densidad de Campo".

La H mayúscula nos la podemos encontrar como Densidad de Campo en Amperio-vueltas / metro o representando  Henrios ( Coeficiente de Autoinducción: L Mayúscula ).

El Coeficiente de Permitividad, "mú" que se obtiene al dividir el Flujo ( Webers ) por la Intensidad de campo : H, en Av/metro, se expresa en Henrios/metro.

La v minúscula, en unos casos son espiras ( = vueltas ), en otros: voltios y en otros: velocidad de desplazamiento de una carga puntual o de una varilla , en metros/segundo.

El convenio de relacionar Los Webers con el número de Líneas de Fuerza, solo lo encontré en un libro antiguo. El resto no citan nada al respecto.

----------------------

*El tema de Electromagnetismo puede resultar enrevesado a veces y es por las causas anteriores*. A veces parecen no haberse puesto de acuerdo unos autores con otros. Sobre todo en la cuestión simbólica.


----------

